# Found a dog I would like to rescue



## msstone (Feb 14, 2003)

I found a dog I would love to adopt. She looks just like Max, who crossed over in 03. She is in a pound in Kingman AZ. She is over 1000 miles away. I called about her, but haven't heard back about transporting her. I need so advice on how to get her to Pomeroy, WA. Please help. Thanks. This may be too expensive and I should probably look closer to home. any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

There was a recent thread on here about doggie transportation. Volunteers drive the dog in relays to get them from point A to point B. Hopefully someone can provide the specifics for you?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

You can also fly the dog. It is not that expensive.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Or look at it as a good excuse for a wonderful road trip. I've driven 1k miles to pick up a dog (purchased not pulled from a pound) and a friend drove more than that to pick up a rescue. 
It has the added advantage of you actually MEETING the dog before you "rescue" it.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I drove to Baltimore for Chevy and Thunder about 6 hours one way. Try contacting Echo dog transport and see if they know of any transport services in the west who can help you out. Good luck I know from your posts you love the specail needs dogs.


----------



## msstone (Feb 14, 2003)

Normally we would like to take a drive. Though 1000 miles would be very hard on me physically. I have health issues about Asphalt. When it is hot and it is out gassing it causes me to pass out so I can't drive. Our car doesn't have head lights due to waiting on a recall part. Right now we are cash poor. We have money, we just can't touch for a couple of months. Anyway we put Misty down today. I am heart broken. I am trying to focus on getting a rescue dog. I miss Misty already... about 2 seconds after she passed. We still have our blind little English Springer Marty. Who misses Misty already. Though food will distract his grief. Thanks


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm sorry about the loss of your furchild. For me the worst moment was the next morning when I got up and Baby wasn't there; I just lost it. 


Good luck on getting your rescue. check online....Some animal transport companies will take your beastie to the front door. 


jelpy


----------



## msstone (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks for all your support.


----------



## msstone (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks for your support. I am really wanting to find a dog. The house is so empty without her. Honestly I need a new dog so I don't dwell on Misty. 

The first dog I got through this site was Nova. A breeder in Canada was closing down her kennel and she gave Nova to us. That was back in 2000.Nova got cancer and crossed over in 2003. Max was A GSD puppy, we bought. He caught blue tongue which ravaged our valley in Idaho in 2003. Over 50 dogs died that summer. Many deer, elk, and some cattle were also killed off that year. We had gotten Misty through this site just before Max passed over. We got Marty our English Springer Spaniel from a local rescue. My husband wanted a springer. Now I want another shepherd. My husband does too. The shepherd has to get along with Marty who is now blind. I know there is a dog for us. 

By the way, the first time I came to this forum being very new to this kind of communication. My posting was not in good order. Well I was attacked aggressively by several members. Boy, was I turned off, hurt, and angry. We had just put Mindy to sleep, who was my all time baby, my own breeder line. Also Ginger (who was given to us by a breeder who was closing her kennel some times before) was put to sleep. I had a ruff time with losing my dogs in a few short years. Mindy was over 13, and Ginger was 12. i canceled my membership. I came back in 2003 and I got Misty who was in Idaho and needed a new home. I have to say, people seem to much more helpful and supportive here now.Thanks again for the support.


----------



## msstone (Feb 14, 2003)

Hello everyone. Just to let you know I am still looking for a new GSD to love and cherish.
I have looked at a number of rescues. One wants $500 to rescue and they are around 300 miles away. So probably an over night visit is required. That's a lot of money. Our cash is tied up for a couple of months so this would be a hardship financially for us right now. Any one know of a rehome that is needed in Washington, Idaho, Oregon even Montana or Nevada. Canada in that area above Washington or Idaho. Would we need passports to cross the border, does anyone know? Thanks... Please let me know.


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

msstone said:


> Would we need passports to cross the border, does anyone know? Thanks... Please let me know.


Unfortunately yes. That or an enhanced license. Have you checked Northwest GSD Resuce and the Washington GSD rescue?  Just trying to help with closer to home options.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

yes you need passports
there are a number of shelters within your driving distance
have you checked them?


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

msstone, what part of Idaho are you in? 
Sheilah


----------



## msstone (Feb 14, 2003)

Hi yes I have checked with the northwest rescue. We are no longer in Idaho but in Pomeroy WASHINGTON. We are about 30 miles from the border of Idaho through Clarkston and then Lewiston is on the other side of the river and in Idaho. I have to resend my application with them because for some reason it came in blank. I am sending it again on my laptop which is windows not linux.


----------



## MariaCarin (Jul 6, 2014)

*Looking for Rescue*

im looking for a rescue in Baldwin CA that will take a dog out of a shelter for me. Any ideas please?


----------

